# My Cauldron Creep WIP



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks to instructions from Mr.Jingles (who got the build instructions from Devil's Chariot) I didn't have to figure out the dimensions to cut the PVC myself...just followed his directions (Sweeeeeet). I am getting it painted tomorrow and then the motor goes on, and then the head, and hands and cauldron. (not necessarily in that order) I am taking the easy way out and cannibilizing at Walgreen's skelly rather than making it all myself....I would love to do one completely homemade, but I am cheating on this first guy.
I will post more pictures as he 'becomes'.....

















I think I am going to use screws to secure my creep....that way if I choose to take him a part for storage, it will be easy to do. I will let you know as I evolve my plan.


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 22, 2006)

Cool Pumpkin! keep up the good work!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks GREAT so far!!!!   Think you'll be done by the weekend?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Photographic evidence you're making progress.   You go girl.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice work Jana!! Really looking forward to see what your creep looks like when it's done!! Good job so far!!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

looking good, looks like you get more projects done at work than at home..lol Me too!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! I really need to do one of these cauldron creeps. Such a great prop. I'll be looking forward to your progress on this!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks for the charitable comments to the 'slacker extraordinaire' (hee, hee). It was super easy so far, but like I said, I am doing it the 'cheater' way, buying the motors from Monsterguts, ripping apart a Walgreen's skelly, and not really make it 'home made' but the end result is what I am after. After I get this one finished, then I can tweak it if I want to. I thought about making interchangeble heads so he can be a skull face one night and a "Mad Eye" the next night...we'll see...I am getting ahead of myself....I have to get him finished first. But a long weekend and I am working on the Cauldron Creep most of the weekend. I will post pics as progression happens...see? I told you guys I am better under pressure!
P.S. I have conned my sisters into helping me with tombstones! Ha ha! I am going to cook lunch/dinner for them and they are going to give me a Saturday to help me make tombstones. Woohoo! (I can be really pitiful when I want to be.......)


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Yay for progress and for extra help this weekend! 
To quote the TKK song, "Devilbunny, Devilbunny, go, go, devilbunnies, devilbunnies, go, go!" Granted they are singing about sex and racing, but just insert Pumpkin5 and think about props. I dunno, I need more coffee clearly!

But good work!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Acid PopTart said:


> Yay for progress and for extra help this weekend!
> To quote the TKK song, "Devilbunny, Devilbunny, go, go, devilbunnies, devilbunnies, go, go!" Granted they are singing about sex and racing, but just insert Pumpkin5 and think about props. I dunno, I need more coffee clearly!
> 
> But good work!


:jol:Thanks Acid PT! But...uhm...errr...my sisters can't help this weekend (beach bound) but they have promised me a Saturday the first of September. They are little worker bees, I will have the foam glued together and they can carve the letters and cut out the shapes. I am hoping they can pop out 2 each that Saturday. I am going to do some plain old wood crosses too, and just paint them to look old. Free pallets from my local Toyota dealer....Yay! (free stuff ROCKS!)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Go P5!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Free stuff totally rocks! 
Beach bound..... *le sigh* wish I were right now!

I have the day off, I should be working like mad on props.... but still aching from wielding the nail gun and the hefty lifting from the weekend, hahaha! Maybe after seeing your clockwork crows, I'll get to work on my talking crow prop.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:....and they said, "Let there be paint....and there was paint......" Hee, hee!

Cauldron Creep looking for some hands and arms and heads, oh my!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It appears you're putting the garage at the auto repair shop to good use


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

It's looking good. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> It appears you're putting the garage at the auto repair shop to good use


:jol: That is one of our paint booths actually and yes I am! And the poor body guys and painters too! Ha ha..they just roll their eyes at this time of year, and just roll their sleeves up and do whatever I ask.....they have learned...one way or another...they are going to have to help me! I make them treats though...and I pay them for any prop time that they do for me. I am the great and powerful Oz...but very fair....plus I think they love working on the Halloween stuff for me...after all...I don't think they get to play with props at home........


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Thanks for the charitable comments to the 'slacker extraordinaire' (hee, hee). It was super easy so far, but like I said, I am doing it the 'cheater' way, buying the motors from Monsterguts, ripping apart a Walgreen's skelly, and not really make it 'home made' but the end result is what I am after. After I get this one finished, then I can tweak it if I want to. I thought about making interchangeble heads so he can be a skull face one night and a "Mad Eye" the next night...we'll see...I am getting ahead of myself....I have to get him finished first. But a long weekend and I am working on the Cauldron Creep most of the weekend. I will post pics as progression happens...see? I told you guys I am better under pressure!
> P.S. I have conned my sisters into helping me with tombstones! Ha ha! I am going to cook lunch/dinner for them and they are going to give me a Saturday to help me make tombstones. Woohoo! (I can be really pitiful when I want to be.......)


Hey GF, that's not cheating, it's called INNOVATION!!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey nice start on the creep, J! You know, it IS homemade. You're making it even if you're using other things, it's still made by you to tweak and pose as you want. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, I go away for a few days of vaca and look what happens! Nice start on the CC Pumpkin.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks good! Are you gluing the joints or putting bolts through them? This is important because if you don't do this, the joints will constantly get loose and slip. When I made my first PVC prop, I used to try to put duct tape over the joints in the hopes of keeping the joints tight. It didn't work. I'd recommend using PVC cement and glue up any joints that you want to be permament and then using bolts for any joints that you want to be removable.

By the way, when I first saw the painted pictures (I skipped to the 2nd page at first), I thought you had welded up a very professional looking steel frame. I didn't even realize it was PVC until I went to the first page! Good job.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Xpendable said:


> Looks good! Are you gluing the joints or putting bolts through them? This is important because if you don't do this, the joints will constantly get loose and slip. By the way, when I first saw the painted pictures (I skipped to the 2nd page at first), I thought you had welded up a very professional looking steel frame. I didn't even realize it was PVC until I went to the first page! Good job.


:jol:Hey thank you! I am using screws in the PVC couplings because I want to be able to take him apart for storage, don't you think if I just screw his shoulders, hips, toes and heels I should be okay, or you think I should screw the whole guy? I want him to still creek some as he stirs his pot of boiling guts and gruel, and his knees seem to stay put pretty well....hee, hee! And my painter and his helper scuffed the whole frame and then put adhesion promotor on it and then sprayed it black. I am pretty sure that paint will be on for years to come!


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

I would secure every joint that isn't supposed to move. Some joints may eventually come apart if you don't, especially if there is going to be movement and vibration due to the stirring. I'm speaking from plenty of prior experience.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Xpendable said:


> I would secure every joint that isn't supposed to move. Some joints may eventually come apart if you don't, especially if there is going to be movement and vibration due to the stirring. I'm speaking from plenty of prior experience.


:jol:Thanks for your advice! I am actually going to listen and follow it...which for me is "oh so difficult"...(as my husband says) but you are speaking from experience and I am going to trust in your advice. You seem like a smart guy!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree with Xpendable, when I made my thirteen foot tall scarecrow that was static out of PVC, he ended up moving and slipping with the wind. So I would bolt or screw down all non moving parts!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Okay, Walgreens sacrificial skelly waiting at the shop to be glued on to the creep frame....I accidentally broke his back this morning getting him out of storage...(okay, well really he stepped on a crack and...since his mother is already dead...he broke his own back...but...wait...he is dead too....oh dang it...I give up...I was going for a joke and fell terribly short....) More pictures later....


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Thanks for your advice! I am actually going to listen and follow it...which for me is "oh so difficult"...(as my husband says) but you are speaking from experience and I am going to trust in your advice. You seem like a smart guy!


 I may have a brain cell or two left over from all the stupid mistakes I made along the way, lol. But the nice thing about making your own Halloween props is you can do things anyway YOU want to do them. Don't be afraid to experiment or try something new. Sure, it may not always work and you might have to revise & redesign, but that's part of the fun. You should have seen the wiper motor spider I made in 2008. It was huge and weighed like 200 lbs. And it was an utter failure. But I did have fun making it and I learned how to not do a few things along the way. :jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Okay, for me Labor Day was set aside for prop labor...ha ha. I did make headway on my Cauldron Creep and I am going to go overboard on pictures. Why? Because I hate it when you need to see how something looks and there are no pictures to illustrate...hence...excessive pictures. So....with no further ado, as Xpendable instructed me to do ...securing the joints:








I only secured the hips for now to hold him in place but as I get his moves down and am happy with them, I will secure every single joint. (See? I do listen....)

And we/my husband (my husband who is infinitely more mechanical than I, made a few changes on how to attach the vent motor to the Creep Frame, he just used nuts as spacers) He is simplifying things and after this guy gets done we are going to probably do our own PHD version. For those of you not so creative or mechanically inclined.....








And can I just say my husband was so great giving up his day off to help me with my Creep????


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:As I have been called out by some of my 'seasoned' forum friends, I am shortcutting like crazy, all this stuff you can make yourself...so....forgive me my sins........I got the LED lights from Monsterguts already wired and waiting for a 9volt battery. And I drilled the holes in the blanks....









I drilled some holes in my Walgreen's skelly head and glued in the eyes with the LED's attached....


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

He's lookin' good!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I am ripping this skelly apart so anywhere I can use parts, I am adding them..... Here is the neck for my Cauldron Creep and I cut the skelly neck into two pieces and glued them on. (wow, did you know hot glue can really, really burn????)

















And here is the ribcage all wire tired on for now, I will glue when I am happy....takes a lot to make me happy.....








I used some wire coat hanger to brace out the ribcage area so I would have free range of movement for the motor and the head movement (my ultimate favoriter FREE prop helper and I couldn't make a Creep without using a little wire coat hanger)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:And lastly here is a short video of the movement...I told you, excessive pictures...excessive talking....excessive me......overkill in it's most excessive form....hope it helps some person out there, some day....
IMG_0817.mp4 video by pumpkin513 - Photobucket


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looking good! Love the movement and the eyes. Can't wait to see more progress pics!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The head movement looks good. You're making progress, Pumpkin.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Awwww..thanks Copchick and Sawtooth and Spooky, you guys are always my cheerleaders! I love you guys!!! (for real though...for real...)


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Just getting back to checking on the progress of your creep. Your pvc work is first rate. And by getting hot glue burns you are now a haunter first class. When you get some Great Stuff foam on some good cloths, you get a pair of bat wings to add to the haunter medal.
Nice job on the eyes, and the motor attachment looks fine. Nice video on that too by the way.
Looking forward with everyone else for more progress pictures.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This is coming along great! Very clean build and real smooth action. Love it!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh this looks great


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow...Great work so far!! You've made some awesome progress, and the action or the head is super smooth!! Great job so far, and like everyone else, waiting on pins and needles for the finished product!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks everyone, I have to get to work on the cauldron now....and finish getting the bones on my Creep.....I am thinking I am going to name him "Stewart".....from the Mad TV character......"Look what I can do!"




I will post pictures as he "becomes".....thanks for your comments and the help. I couldn't do it without you guys!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You spent your weekend well. Your creep is really coming together.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

If you name him after that character, he will be extra creepy, lol!

As your creep is stirring his pot, you need an MP3 player with his voice saying, "look what I can do!" then it could do a little jump!


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

I love those vent motors. Your husband's idea to use nuts as spacers for the vent motor is brilliant. I wish I had thought of that!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> If you name him after that character, he will be extra creepy, lol!
> 
> As your creep is stirring his pot, you need an MP3 player with his voice saying, "look what I can do!" then it could do a little jump!


:jol:OMG! I laughed so hard when I read that! Yes, you are so right! I got a great suggestion from GOT, and now...with his help, I am going to make this sucker talk ....maybe I can make him talk in Stewart's voice...when Stewart gets dark and says, "Let me DO IT"...ha ha 
We will see...and I noticed in the video...I was so quiet....not like me at all...I am going to talk more next time...and then you will say...dang! She never shuts up!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Xpendable said:


> I love those vent motors. Your husband's idea to use nuts as spacers for the vent motor is brilliant. I wish I had thought of that!


:jol:I will pass on your praise to him, he is very good at making things and figuring out how to make things work mechanically. He can take a motor apart and put it back together. And after he had his Iphone for 25 minutes he dropped it, screen down and shattered the glass face. He figured out how to take it apart and replace the screen...no easy feat for sure. If he would just turn his talent to Halloween...then all would be well...ha ha!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Everything is looking top notch! Wow! You had a productive weekend.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Okay...he is boney...well...sort of...I drilled some holes in the PVC for a trial run at the bone position before I glue it. I am not wild about his lack of head movement...it was better before I had the LED battery cord sticking out. Maybe if I drill the hole bigger? (HELP!)
CREEP1IMG_0945.mp4 video by pumpkin513 - Photobucket


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:And a night shot....well...a "lights out" shot to be correct....
CREEP2IMG_0947.mp4 video by pumpkin513 - Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm wondering if you've got too much weight in the head now. You're getting a very pronounced drop down followed by a slower lift. Maybe you could try adding a little counterbalance on the opposite end of the rod the head is attached to and see if that helps with the movement.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Looking good do far P5!

I agree with Roxy, maybe just adding a little counter weight would slow the movement down a bit, if that's what you're going for. On thing to consider: will the head be bare as it is now? Or will you be putting some fabric on him? A hood, etc?

Consider that too when adjusting the counter weight.

The eyes do look good and creepy, ahhh monster guts! Too bad delivery fees kill any chance of me ordering from them...

But great progress so far!!! I can't wait to see him finished!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

A counter balance could work, so might extending the wires on the monster guts eyes. I think they are only 18" long or something, so maybe some extra play will restore the movement you had before installing them. Looking good though! " Look what you can do!"


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

looking forward to seeing the final piece, that looks like a fun build!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree with Roxy and MrG also. You are down to tweaking the weight and it will depend on the finale look of the skull and any add-ons it may have. Find something you can add for counter weights and just tape or string them on for a temp look at the action.
You have done some really nice work there. Fine tuning can be the hard part of the project sometimes.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree with everyone that it looks really good. Aside from his stiff neck, The head movement is much faster than I've seen before. In fact, I'm not familiar with the Monster Guts Power supply. Is there a 24V setting?? or a speed control? You may have that motor running on a higher voltage than it was designed for. I'm not critisizing the movement, Rather I am curios how you got the motor to run that fast. They normally run at almost exactly half that speed.

I Love what you've done so far... Great work Pumpkin...

Rich is Right, it sounds like were dating when the pet name "Pumpkin" is used. and P5 Sounds like your running 5th in a F-1 race.


Great work Er... Uh.... Pumpkin5 LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm targeting a Cauldron Creep for 2013. Thanks for your posts Pumpkin. I have used the wiper motor with power supply from MonsterGuts. It does seem to run fast in my application (Rocking' Granny). I want to slow her down this year so she doesn't look like she's doing an ab workout. Are your Creep's LED eyes running thru the power supply, or are they on a battery? I'm hoping to avoid batteries in my build, since I don't want to turn the eyes on and off every night.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

niblique71 said:


> I'm not critisizing the movement, Rather I am curios how you got the motor to run that fast. They normally run at almost exactly half that speed.
> I Love what you've done so far... Great work Pumpkin...
> 
> Rich is Right, it sounds like were dating when the pet name "Pumpkin" is used. and P5 Sounds like your running 5th in a F-1 race.
> ...


:jol:Ha ha..you are hilarious! You can call me whatever you want...whatever makes you feel 'comfortable' I am so use to P5 from the 'fun and games' section...and I do live in Goldsboro, NC which is the proud home of Seymour Johnson AFB....I can be a F-15 Fighter plane...but don't chalk me up to a 5th place finisher.....I can do better. Hey? Call me Pumpkin, the 5 is really just a color choice! And yes, the Monsterguts controller has a speed control...I had her cranked up for the video. Any other suggestions you have I will definitely try, and thank you in advance for your time!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey? And thanks everyone for the helpful comments...Roxy, Sawtooth, MrGrimm, Bonedancer, Kevin (my tomb master!) Niblique...you guys are so great. I will definitely try the counterweight thing, and I think I am going to try to drill the skull's neck hole a bit bigger just to try that. GOT has offered some help with trying to get my Cauldron Creep to mutter some stuff, so he may have really have a heavy head here shortly, since I ordered a bunch of stuff for his head. You guys are so great to take the time out to look at my Creep and give me suggestions. Thanks so much! I really do appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I think all of your arm attached to the motor is too long. If you make it shorter, the head movement won't be so wild. I would also slow the motor down if you can. Counter weights will also help.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Did I miss the big reveal for your completed Creep? I've got my eye on a very large plastic cauldron at Halloween City for my yet-to-be-built Creep. I can't MAKE one for less than the $15 they're charging. (Someone will feel compelled to debate me on that, but spray paint is expensive!). Anyway, I'm looking forward to seeing your finished product, especially since I plan on following the same blueprint when I begin my own. Here's hoping that MonsterGuts will have a wiper motor blowout sale after Halloween!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Did I miss the big reveal for your completed Creep? I've got my eye on a very large plastic cauldron at Halloween City for my yet-to-be-built Creep.


:jol:No, you haven't missed the big reveal...ha, ha...still a WIP...but I am getting there...Instead of building my own cauldron I am going to use this copper fountain bottom...Already comes plumbed for lines to be run in the bottom. Yay!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

How on earth have I missed this until now?? This is great work! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

She is really keeping us in suspense!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hairazor said:


> She is really keeping us in suspense!!


:jol:Hairazor...you have got to be my all time favorite! What a polite way of saying, "She is really a slackard and a half!", which is what you should be saying instead of your sweet comment about me keeping you guys in suspense. My half finished Cauldron Creep has been sitting in the office, in the designated customer sitting area, right beside the sofa. Every time someone comes in and asks, I go through the whole story, and then plug him in so they can see him work. But an update...Friday one of my body techs helped me get the bottom stirring motor working, but it is WAY FAST! I am going to get a dimmer switch and add that to dial it down tomorrow from Lowes and my husband is going to help me finish it off. I did get my coals done today (thanks to Hairazor's post on her 'burning stake' coals, it got me moving) and I may have to add a bit more great stuff, but basically I used GhoulishCop's coal method. I liked the way you could restring the lights in case the strand went bad and I have such crappy luck with Christmas lights, so planning ahead... I will take pictures of the coals and of my interior cauldron workings and post tomorrow or Monday. I used a piece of Lexan instead of wood so that my green spotlight could fit under it and still light up the whole cauldron. I pledge to you guys...I will have this Cauldron Creep done by Wednesday....Promise!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

No, really, I thought you were doing teasers on us!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:My fake coals....I used GhoulishCop's method and it worked like a charm! (Thanks Rich!)


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey, nice ash!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:And....(drum roll please....)...My Creep!!!
















(I was fine tuning him at 6:00 last night when I should have been putting my make up on...My costume got sidelined in lieu of my Cauldron Creep...but it was so worth it...I love this guy.....he rocked the stirring all night, and kept nodding away. Thanks to Devil's Chariot for the idea/inspiration, Mr. Jingle's explicit how to instructions and all the forum members who supported, critiqued and inspired me. This Creep is definitely a group effort creep.)


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

He looks awesome girl!! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's very pretty


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:And this is a crappy iphone video that I took just so you can see him working. My nephew took a great video and pictures and he will get that and the Halloween night photos to me in a week and I will post a better video then. This one may be too dark for you to see much detail. I think I am going to change his head motor for a different motion....but remember...it is not the size of your Creep, but the motion of the ocean....or at least that is what he said.....
creepvideoIMG_1220.mp4 video by pumpkin513 - Photobucket


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Kudos!! He is great from coals to stirring action! YAY!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That came up so well P5. Well done!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Awesome work! Love the glowing coals and that vat he is merrily stirring in! Well done, your display looks great and he is a very nice/eerie addition.


----------



## murpup (Aug 1, 2011)

He came out great!! I like the glowing eyes. The cauldron effect (fog, glow, coals) is very similar to what I achieved with my witch prop. Again, great job!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks everyone (bwakk, bwakk)! I will post pictures of the inner workings of my cauldron and the cauldron stand today and better pictures of Victor in the showroom when I get them back from Halloween night. Thanks everyone for being supportive and patient with me....and my procrastinating self.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:In case anyone was interested, here is a picture of my "stirring" part of the prop...I used Lexan so that the spotlight would shine up really bright...








And my husband concocted this PVC monster to get the cauldron up to height and plumb in the fog into the cauldron. This sits on the ground, the cauldron fits on top; the Cauldron Creep's leg poles slide into two pieces of 3/4 inch PVC that is fusored inside the giant PVC and then the smaller PVC pipe fits right into the hole at the base of the cauldron. The fog machine sits between the Creep's legs and blows the fog right into the smaller PVC. I am going to paint it black for next year and have the edges cut down so they fit closer. The way this PVC monster stuck out under the cauldron caused the "coals" not to fit closely, but considering this all came together at about 5:30 on Halloween night, I am not too disappointed.  (my husband is a genius!)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

My Cauldron Creep, Victor, stirring it up on Halloween night!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Great Job! So far my creep only consists of an end-of-season cauldron from Halloween City. That's it so far. But my inspiration is beginning to resurface now that I see how great yours turned out.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

W-O-W! P5 that's is an amazing piece! Congrats!!!! Jaw on the floor...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your cauldron creep is well worth the wait!!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Excellent work! It looks great.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I'm really impressed. Just saw the vid. As for humanoid figures grabbing objects with hands, I can't stand when fingers do not wrap around the object correctly. You have overcome this, the damn thing looks as real as it would if it was real... (ehh, that make any sense? Hello, allow myself to introduce... ... myself...)

All joking aside, great movement and fantastic prop. Love it.


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice creep. He was stirring so fast in the vid I swear he was rocking out to the music


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks everyone, for the super kind comments! And Sunken, he was stirring fast I know....I have got to slow him down some but I put a rheostat control because it was the only thing that worked at all slowing him down. If I had let him go full tilt, Victor would be making ice cream Halloween night!! He was hardcore all night rocking, and the rheostat kept his motor safe all night (cool and what have you)!!! Maybe more weight on the stirring stick will slow his stir???


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow Jana, that came out fan-freaking-tastic!!! I'm in awe of the final product!! Well worth the wait!!!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Have you considered maybe doing a hybrid bobble-head type setup for the head/neck?
With the head mounted on a spring it would let it have a bit more random movement both vertically and laterally, you can get springs in a variety of lengths, diameters, and strengths, and you can still run a rigid post through the center of it to act as a limiter of sorts. I think I'd add that deep bubbling sound into the sound track or from a separate sound source. Beyond that, maybe use a talking skull instead of the static one.
Looks great just the same!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Jana,

That creep looks terrific! Excellent job. On slowing down the stirring motion, I hooked my wiper motor up to the 3.3v line from the computer power supply (the orange wire). That kept the movement slow enough. The head movement with the vent motor (and the LED eyes) was then run off the 12v line.

Still, he looks great and that PVC setup was...unique! This is just such a fun prop to build (okay, "fun" might not be the right word) and it's great to see so many creeps populating our haunts. It's my favorite prop so far.

Rich


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! I've not been following this thread and shame on me! What a great looking piece of work that turned out to be! Can't add much to all that's been said but wanted to chime in with my compliments as well. Such a great prop. Love the head motion and those glowing coals are perfect. I'm sure he was a hit on Halloween night.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

After going back and watching the video again, I think there is something else I'd change in addition to the other comments I made, and that change would be to make his/it's left wrist/and hand rigid with the forearm. Right now, the wrist bends back severely as it follows through on the stroke/stirring motion. If the hand can encircle but not be locked to the paddle/stirrer, it would allow the same movement for the arm, but make the hand and wrist movement/position look much more natural. I may be the only one that noticed that, so if it's not that big of a deal then ignore my thought.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Gotta love your Cauldron Creep! Great job on him 



Pumpkin5 said:


> My Cauldron Creep, Victor, stirring it up on Halloween night!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Great job!


----------

